
Part 2: The Origins of GPS, Fighting to Survive - js2
https://www.gpsworld.com/origins-gps-part-2-fighting-survive/
======
js2
Part 1: [https://www.gpsworld.com/origins-gps-
part-1/](https://www.gpsworld.com/origins-gps-part-1/)

There's also the geekiest of documentaries on this topic on Amazon Prime:

[https://www.amazon.com/Lonely-Halls-Meeting-GPS-
Documentary/...](https://www.amazon.com/Lonely-Halls-Meeting-GPS-
Documentary/dp/B07J2QW13V)

Watched it over the weekend, loved it.

